# Is this a good deal for mower



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Is this a good deal for a greens mower?

What questions do I need to ask?

https://nashville.craigslist.org/grq/d/john-deere-golf-green-mower/6248647264.html

thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This is from another thread:



Pete1313 said:


> They are the evolution of the JD greensmower.
> *The 220A was made from 1997-2002,*
> The 220B from 2002-2006,
> The 220C from 2007-2010, and
> ...


My only concern would be that it is 15-20 years old.

Thinking about your larger lawn, I noticed the Weeks Auction has some 26" Toro GM1600's and JD 260SL's. The Toro's look a little older, but the JD's are 2011 models and they have groomers. Just something to conisder.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I would try and bid on a mower at the Weeks auction. 2 yrs ago i picked up a 2011 JD 220SL for about $550 from the same auction. That is $100 cheaper then the 220A on Craigslist and a decade newer. The mower only needed a backlap and an oil change when I received it and is still being used by a coworker I sold it to. Those 260SL's look Reel nice! If I had to guess, I would think they would go for around $800 with the groomers. Anything less then that would be a good deal.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ware said:


> This is from another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I never heard of them. I am like a kid in a candy store now!!!1


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> I would try and bid on a mower at the Weeks auction. 2 yrs ago i picked up a 2011 JD 220SL for about $550 from the same auction. That is $100 cheaper then the 220A on Craigslist and a decade newer. The mower only needed a backlap and an oil change when I received it and is still being used by a coworker I sold it to. Those 260SL's look Reel nice! If I had to guess, I would think they would go for around $800 with the groomers. Anything less then that would be a good deal.


How did you get it home?
Do they ship to you?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I was crazy and drive down there and picked it up... Called out of work the next morning as I was already in Atlanta at that time.  When I got my triplex last year from an auction in Tampa, I had it shipped. I used someone on uship. IIRC it was $500 to ship the triplex to northern Illinois.


----------

